# [V] erkaufe   The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Gutscheincode (von Nvidia)



## hansmeiser87 (18. Mai 2015)

Zum Verkauf steht ein ungenutzter Gutscheincode für das Spiel The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt (PC) für 32 Euro.

Diesen habe ich beim Kauf meiner neuen Nvidia Grafikkarte erhalten. und er ist selbstverständlich nagelneu und unbenutzt.
Da ich eher auf Shooter stehe, mach ich damit lieber jemandem ne Freude

Der Code wird direkt nach Geldeingang (paypal friends) per Email verschickt. 

Dieser muss dann unter redeem.geforce.com eingelöst werden (Gültigkeit bis 31.05.2015).

Das Spiel wird bei gog.com aktiviert und heruntergeladen.
Bitte beachtet, dass ein Konto bei gog.com angelegt werden muss.

Das Spiel erscheint am 19.05.2015.

Für Preisvorschläge bin ich offen.

MfG
hansi


----------



## hansmeiser87 (20. Mai 2015)

Preisaktualisierung:


Der Key steht zum Verkauf ab jetzt für 27€ - Verhandlungsbasis!


Bei Interesse PN an mich !


MfG


----------



## hansmeiser87 (21. Mai 2015)

Push 

auf Anfrage gibts auch gern den Mailbeweis, dass es echt ist !


----------



## hansmeiser87 (22. Mai 2015)

Selbstverständlich nehme ich auch gerne Preisangebote per PN entgegen !


----------



## hansmeiser87 (23. Mai 2015)

auf Anfrage bestätige ich, dass die Transaktion auch gerne mit normalem Paypal gemacht werden kann, damit ihr vollen Käuferschutz genießt !

Einfach hier oder per PM melden!


----------



## hansmeiser87 (31. Mai 2015)

SCHLUSSVERKAUF!


Da heute der letzte Tag zur Aktivierung von Witcher 3 ist, biete ich es zum SCHNÄPPCHENPREIS von 20€ via normaler Paypalbezahlung an.


Bei Interesse bitte zeitnah melden !


mfg


----------



## hansmeiser87 (1. Juni 2015)

wurde verkauft, kann geschlossen werden!


----------

